# Christmas projects completed



## isaacrapelje (Jan 2, 2017)

Here are some pictures of some completed Christmas gifts. Pictures are not the best. First one is a wine in the box holder made from cherry. Second one is a maple burl side table with a pipe base. The final one is another table with a different metal base.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2017)

Like the concept of the first project, but how does it work? Slab fits perfectly in that inset. Chuck


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 2, 2017)

Those are gorgeous Isaac!


----------



## isaacrapelje (Jan 2, 2017)

Chuck, I am not sure if I understand your question but I will try and explain a little more. The box wine holder is just a wooden box to hide the wine box and elevate for pouring wine into a glass. It is open in the back and you just slide the wine box into the box and pour. The second project, the table, has a mounting flange on the bottom attaching the flange to the slab.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/VPC-1-2-in-Black-Malleable-Iron-FPT-Floor-Flange-16-521-603/205955653
Hopefully that answers your questions, if not let me know and I will try again.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2017)

Nicely done! That last table is particularly nice!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 2, 2017)

don't you know, all serious wine connoisseurs have a fancy wooden display stand box to hide the very pedestrian cardboard that the finest wines are bagged by the gallon in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2017)

Both are very nice, but I love that table! Tony


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2017)

can you show the back of the wine box please? how does the wine attach to the spout? or is that just an oversized hole that the spout on the box goes into? can't tell from the pics but that is how I a picturing it in my head. love that table what did you use for wood on the dutchman. nice job on that too that looks really tight!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 3, 2017)

Great looking projects. Tables are great. Excellent wood and finely finished. The wine box holder looks great too. Easy to drop in, looks like you have a hole large enough for spout to come through is that correct?


----------



## isaacrapelje (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is a picture of the backside. We didn't have a box of wine for me to put into the holder but you just slide it in the backside and push the spout out the front hole and pour. I was planning on putting a door on the back but ran out of time. I hope clears things up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

